# Liste Drehmomente Norco



## Indian Summer (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben euch eine Liste mit den von Norco empfohlenen Drehmomenten zusammen 
gestellt. Sie steht unter dem folgenden Link zuoberst auf der Liste als Download bereit:

PDF Norco Drehmomente

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Nukem49 (9. Mai 2012)

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peetstar (10. Mai 2012)

kann das sein das die 2 mit der 3 verwechselt wurde?


----------



## Indian Summer (10. Mai 2012)

Da hat noch mehr nicht gestimmt, ist korrigiert. Besten Dank für den Hinweis.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Peetstar (10. Mai 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Da hat noch mehr nicht gestimmt, ist korrigiert. Besten Dank für den Hinweis.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fritz



 gern


----------



## Philipp Knoll (17. Mai 2012)

Peetstar schrieb:


> gern



Mal eine Frage so eine Drehemoment Liste für 2006 gibt es nicht mehr oder


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Mai 2012)

Hi Philipp

FÃ¼r Ã¤ltere Modelle gelten die fÃ¼r die jeweilige Kategorie angegebenen Werte. 
Beispiel: Die Angaben fÃ¼r das Aurum gelten auch fÃ¼r Ã¤ltere Downhill-Modelle wie Team DH, A-Line etc.

FÃ¼r 2006 wÃ¼rde also gelten:
VPS Team DH, A-Line und Atomik â> Aurum
Shore â> Truax
Sixâ> Range
Fluid/XXXX â> Sight
EXC FS â> Phaser

Hoffe, das hilft!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Philipp Knoll (18. Mai 2012)

Alles klar danke dir für deine Antwort habe mir nämlich mein erstes DH Rad geholt ein Noco Atomic aus dem Jahr 2006 da ein Freund auch Norco fährt und sehr überzeug davon ist


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (24. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach aktuellen Drehmomenten für mein Norco Rance C9.2. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 

LG, 

Kay


----------



## chris-2 (25. April 2018)

Ruf mal auf der Norco Homepage dein Bike auf. Neben dem Schriftzug Specifications findest du rechts den Button "Frame Assembly & Tech". Damit öffnest du eine PDF-Datei die alle Dremomente enthält.


----------



## pat (25. April 2018)

Hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (25. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

danke für die Antworten. Ich habe "leider" das 2017er Modell. 
https://www.norco.com/bike-archives/2017/range-c92/

Da finde ich die Specs nicht zu. 

Oder kann ich getrost davon ausgehen, dass die Werte des 2017er und 2018er Modells identisch sind?


----------



## pat (26. April 2018)

2017 und 2018 sind identisch, abgesehen vom Design. Habe selber ein C9.1 von 2017.

Das verlinkte Tech Doc trägt zwar die Jahreszahl 2018, wurde von Norco aber bereits Mitte 2017 publiziert. Da waren die 18er Modelle noch nirgends.


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (2. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antworten.


----------

